

Buddhist ‘Iron Man’ was carved from meteorite - ananyob
http://blogs.nature.com/news/2012/09/buddhist-iron-man-found-by-nazis-is-from-space.html

======
ananyob
Alright, alright. Obviously the statue is not from space. Just the rock it's
carved from.

------
aeontech
If there ever was an Indiana Jones worthy artefact, this is it.

------
Millennium
I smell a bad sci-fi horror movie in the works.

------
revicon
Now thats how you write a title to a story!

